# How tall is your miter saw stand?



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I am going to make a new miter saw stand/station and was curious what height people have theirs set up at. If you have any photos I am looking for some ideas.

Thanks


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

It may depend on the height of your other machines. I've been trying to keep everything in my shop at 36" - my work bench, table saw, miter saw, router table, etc. That way, anything can be an extension table! 

For example, my miter saw is next to my RAS so if both are at 36" a longer board will lay evenly across the table of both saws instead of bumping into stuff. This, of course, is assuming I don't have project parts and tools scattered around and getting in the way of the stock, which is usually the case.

If you do a search in the Tools and Machinery thread you may come up with some design ideas for a stand.

Bill


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the miter saw station I built. It's 38" tall at the bed of the saw. The wings fold down for storage and dust is collected from the saw blade cover and from underneath the saw through the back of the case.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I would say photos will give you ideas, but the height will have to be your choice. Make the height where it is comfortable for you to use. I am 6'1, so my stand's height will likely be different from someone 5'6 or 6'8.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

In my small shop it sits on my mobile work bench which is the same height as my TS, 34-3/4".
On the job, it sits on a sht of 3/4 ply held up by 2X4s on the flat sitting on top of my saw horses, about 34".


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

johnv51 said:


> This is the miter saw station I built. It's 38" tall at the bed of the saw. The wings fold down for storage and dust is collected from the saw blade cover and from underneath the saw through the back of the case.


I am in the process of building a mite saw station and I really like your extension table design. Where did you get the support hardware? I am at the stage where I could change the design from the plans that I bought.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I used Knape and Vogt folding shelf brackets from Woodworkers Supply.
http://woodworker.com/12-folding-bracket-mssu-111-116.asp?search=folding shelf bracket&searchmode=2


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

johnv51 said:


> I used Knape and Vogt folding shelf brackets from Woodworkers Supply.
> http://woodworker.com/12-folding-bracket-mssu-111-116.asp?search=folding shelf bracket&searchmode=2


 
I found another place to get these brackets http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3623779

and they cost $18.00 for the 16" size vs over $30.00. Just thought I would save someone else a little $$$$.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Mine is at 36" for the stand itself, but the saw surface is almost 38 1/2". I'm 6' 2", and to me, it's a bit short to be really comfortable for me. I'd post pics of it, but my F-I-L still has it....


----------



## reynolpe (Jan 25, 2014)

schnitz said:


> Mine is at 36" for the stand itself, but the saw surface is almost 38 1/2". I'm 6' 2", and to me, it's a bit short to be really comfortable for me. I'd post pics of it, but my F-I-L still has it....


How much taller would you need to make it schnitz to be comfortable? I am the same size and would like avoid making it to low. Thanks.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

reynolpe said:


> How much taller would you need to make it schnitz to be comfortable? I am the same size and would like avoid making it to low. Thanks.


This post is 8 years old so I doubt he will get back to you. Just set your saw on a table or bench and from there determine a height that is comfortable for you.


----------



## Sawdustmaker99 (Feb 1, 2018)

Mine is about 8” taller than my work bench. It wasn’t planned and happened by accident but it allows me to cut over the work bench with crap piled on it. I can cut 8 foot boards off at the end with no additional outfit tables. In the rare instance that I need to cut longer it’s easier to add blocks on the work bench than to clean it off every time.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine is the height that it fits ME when I am working.

George


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Since mine is portable and I mount it in my WorkMate when in use, it ended up rather low at 36". I don't have room in the shop for a dedicated set up, so the main saw and the extensions store out of the way when not in use. 










http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...modules-secured-3-8-carriage-bolts-wing-nuts/


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I bought my spouse a Craftsman miter saw in 2006. It is a basic chop saw (no slides). It came with a metal stand. The surface of the miter saw (where the wood rests) is 30 inches above the floor. 

It feels low to me, but I never gave it any thought, and it never bothered me. My spouse is not tall, so it may be just right for her. I doubt that she gave it much thought either.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I use two different heights. One at work one at home. You kinda have to decide this. Use stablemate.etc for height based on average...


----------



## Cephus (Jan 28, 2018)

I measured and mine is 34" from the floor to the cutting surface, which is a little short. When I moved almost 2 years ago, the base that I was using stayed with the house and I mounted my stand on a different base. I am planning making a new one in the near future and will address the height differential.


----------

